# What Are Your Top 5-10 Favorite TBT Collectibles?



## Lavamaize (Dec 10, 2019)

What Are Your Top 5-10 Favorite TBT Collectibles in order? 

Here are mine:

1. Boss Feather
2. Black Feather
3. Sweet Feather
4. Glam Feather
5. White Feather
6. Purple Feather
7. Star Glow Wand
8. Hot Feather
9. Fresh Feather
10. Cool Feather

Ik most of my favs are feathers, but I also do like the glow wands the the house set!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2019)

Here's my top 10 list, I tried to put them in order but some I like equally so it was a bit hard 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waluigi Easter Egg/Aurora Sky
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tetris Grid
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Disco Ball Easter Egg
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glam Feather
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cherry/Peach 
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue Hybrid Rose
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Purple Candy
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yoshi Easter Egg
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amethyst/Aquamarine/Emerald
10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aurora Easter Egg


I own all of these except the Disco Ball Egg and Glam Feather, and I'm pretty sure I have zero chance of ever owning either :,)

But that's okay, cause I have so many other amazing collectibles


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't know. The ones I really like can't be traded.


No particular order.

1. Dark Egg
2. Lantern
3. Yoshi Egg
4. Purple Bat Potion
5. Ancient Candle
6. Voodoo Doll
7. Kaleidoclover
8. Waluigi Egg
9. Green/Purple Candy
10. Pumpkin Cupcake

Yeah, that's about right.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 10, 2019)

1. Yoshi Egg
2. Rainbow feather (rip my hopes and dreams)
3. Flower glow wand
4. Kaleidoclover
5. Party popper
6. Red balloon
7. Jingle doll
8. Strange doll
9. Pink lily
10. Pierrot candy

6-10 are less specifically ordered than 1-5


----------



## Zura (Dec 10, 2019)

Pokeball 





 Moon Ball





 Love Ball





 Nightmare egg





 Flea





 Togepi egg





 Ditto egg





 Eevee egg





 Pikachu egg





 Tasty Cake


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 10, 2019)

0. stitches collectible (foreshadowing :>)
1. pinwheel
2. popper
3. disco egg
4. galaxy egg
5. toy hammer
6. pokeball
7. red feather
8. rad feather
9. yellow house
10. togepi egg


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 10, 2019)

1. Love Ball
2. Moon Ball
3. Sweet Feather
4. Glam feather
5. Pink Glow Wand
6. green glow wand
7. Black Feather
8. Cool feather 
9. Star Glow Wand 
10. の house


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2019)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Galaxy Easter Egg

2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Disco Ball Easter Egg

3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strange Doll

4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dreamy Easter Egg

5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nightmare Easter Egg

6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heart Glow Wand

7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bloodshot Potion

8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Green Balloon

9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orange Balloon

10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Red Balloon


(This list may change depending on what other collectibles are released during this huge event.)


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 10, 2019)

white feather, star glow wand, galaxy egg, pinwheel, popsicle, zen egg, party popper, jingle doll, pinky, strange doll

I tried to do one from each category, by absolute top 10 would have more feathers and eggs probably  but the above is a a favourite or one I really like from each type

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh the balloons! I do love the red balloon

edit post jacob: oh the flames! I do love the blue mote of flame

I feel weird saying post jacob as his name is mine and vice versa


----------



## Jacob (Dec 10, 2019)

Fresh Feather
Blue Flame
Moon Wand
Disco Egg
Swamp Potion
Party popper
Popsicle
Chao Egg
Green Balloon
Weird doll

No particular order!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 10, 2019)

My personal 10 favorites just go like this. Everyone has their favorite, mostly feathers and eggs while I like houses. 

1. Pink House (う)
2. Cyan House (ど)
3. Orange Candy
4. Teal House (ぶ)
5. Mori (btw, does Henry visit there?) (森)
6. Sakura Egg
7. Dark Blue House (つ)
8. Yellow House (の)
9. Green Candy
10. Final Boss Feather.

Ok, maybe I like candies as well. :/


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm afraid I'm going to forget one and this order is not set in stone, but here goes...

1. Ancient Lantern
2. Ancient Scroll
3. Aurora Egg
4. Glam Feather
5. Purple Bat Potion
6. Cool Feather
7. Galaxy Egg
8. Zen Egg
9. All of the blue flower collectibles
10. All of the villager collectibles

However, if we were to get a blue glow wand at any point in the future, that would jump way up on the list.


----------



## Peg (Dec 11, 2019)

Current favorite TBT collectibles, and in no particular order:

1.  Zen Easter Egg
2.  Candy Easter Egg
3.  Dark Easter Egg
4.  Disco Ball Easter Egg
5.  Togepi Easter Egg
6.  Galaxy Easter Egg
7.  Chao Easter Egg
8.  Ice Cream Swirl
9.  Popsicle
10.  Toy Hammer


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

Probably something similar to this; it is hard to narrow it down.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nightmare Easter Egg
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Galaxy Easter Egg
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aurora Easter Egg
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spirit Candy: Wix
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ancient Lantern
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dreamy Easter Egg
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frost Easter Egg
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Special Snowflake
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Christmas Gold Candy
10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Candy Easter Egg

Honorable mention is the Holiday Candy Canes... I love the bows on them.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2019)

fair pinwheel, green pinwheel, disco ball easter egg, tortimer, kapp'n doll(or what the name is lol) of what i have

i also like the pastel disco egg and galaxy egg a lot though i don't own either


----------



## mogyay (Dec 11, 2019)

1) star glow wand
2) crescent glow wand (will never get over that i don't have one)
3) heart glow wand
4) sweet feather
5) pastel disco egg
6) う house (pink)
7) dreamy egg
8) leif collectible
9) pink feather
10) pink candy (one day..)

i kinda wanna put pinwheel on there too somewhere but i'm scared to like it too much because i'll never be able to afford it


----------



## Corrie (Dec 11, 2019)

Popsicle
Star Wand
Heart Wand
Sweet Feather
Party Popper
Pinwheel
Disco Ball Egg
Chocolate Cake
Ice Cream Swirl
Tetris Grid


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 11, 2019)

1. Ancient Candle
2. Golden Egg
3. Black Feather
4. Yellow Cosmo
5. Green Balloon
6. Leaf Ticket Egg
7. Green Feather
8. Weird Doll
9. Fresh Feather
10. Christmas Gold Candy

Most are ones I have and yes Golden Egg and Weird doll are only on there because of being able to get them. I probably wouldn't have them on there if I didn't have them.... nostalgia definitely plays a role. Green Balloon would easily be 2nd if it weren't for the redesign


----------



## duckykate (Dec 11, 2019)

in order of top favorites to less 

1) moon wand
2) star wand
3) rainbow feather
4) frost egg
5) rad feather
6) pastel disco egg
7) blood potion
8) teal house
9) dreamy egg
10) cool feather


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 11, 2019)

mogyay said:


> 1) star glow wand
> 2) crescent glow wand (will never get over that i don't have one)
> 3) heart glow wand
> 4) sweet feather
> ...



I wish we got pink candies for staff favourites this year!


----------



## Shinigamii (Dec 11, 2019)

1. Pinwheel
2. Party popper
3. Heart wand
4. Flower wand
5. Pastel disco egg 
6. Pink candy which i don't have :3
7. Weird doll
8. Strange doll
9. Yellow House の	
10. Snow globe


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 11, 2019)

1. moon wand
2. heart wand 
3. purple bat potion
4. sweet feather
5. nightmare egg
6. dreamy egg
7. moon ball
8. popsicle
9. glam feather
10. pink house


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 11, 2019)

Mine is in no order xp

1. Party popper
2. Chocolate cake
3. Purple candy 
4. Zipper sakura 
5. Pinky
6. Space invader
7. Spring shamrock 
8. Pink house う
9. Toy Hammer
10. Happy ditto Easter egg


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 11, 2019)

My favorite are:
(Probably in this order from favorite to least favorite)

1.Moonball
2.Yoshi Egg
3.Kirby Egg
4.Red Turnip
5.Spring Sakura
6.Famous Mushroom
7.Star Wand
8.Zen Egg/Candy Egg/ Love Ball (I guess)
9.Ditto Egg/Pikachu Egg (I guess)
10.Chocolate Cake/Peach/Voodoo Doll (I guess)


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 11, 2019)

1) Tetris Grid
2) Pink Candy
3) Dark Candy
4) Crescent Moon Glow Wand
5) Green Mote of Flame
6) Pok? Ball
7) White Feather/Boss Feather (I'd be content with either)
8) Ancient Lantern
9) Ancient Scroll
10) Togepi Egg

I'll likely never own a single one of those since most of those are non-tradeable and from past events and effectively retired, while the ones that are tradeable are so far out of my price range (highest amount of TBT I've ever had at one time was in the 3,000+ Bells range) that I can't comprehend a scenario occurring where I would ever have the opportunity. But they're cool anyway, so yeah.


----------



## Coach (Dec 12, 2019)

Highest to lowest

Moon Wand
Special Snowflake
Party Popper
Green Pinwheel
Flower Wand
Invader
Ancient Lantern
Blue Mote
Astral 10
Happy Home Designer

I am lucky to have all but one of these! Would not use them all in the same lineup however  
Purple mailbox gets a shoutout for my favourite add-on!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2019)

These aren't in any order, nor do I own all of these.

1 Star glow wand
2 Popsicle
3 Ice-cream swirl
4 Galaxy Egg
5 Spring Sakura
6 Peach
7 Purple Bat Potion
8 Nightmare Egg
9 Bloodhshot Potion
10 Swamp Potion

If the staff ever released more moon styled collectables or even night sky/northern lights one, I'd be ALL over that.


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 12, 2019)

1.heartwand
2.flowerwand
3.moonball
4.loveball
5.Leif 
6.Kapp'n doll
7.Sweet feather
8.Ruby
9.Dreamy egg
10.Swamp potion


----------



## cornimer (Dec 14, 2019)

cornimer said:


> 1. Yoshi Egg
> 2. Rainbow feather (rip my hopes and dreams)
> 3. Flower glow wand
> 4. Kaleidoclover
> ...



Not sure which of these I would remove exactly, but bloodshot potion is definitely in my top 10 now! It's probably #5 or #6


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 14, 2019)

So. 'Cause my friend tj asked me about it, I'm gonna talk about it here.
I'm not very exactly into line-up or those stuff (a bit to busy irl to be) but yes, I do feel some are so lovey! Favorable ones for me are :

Discoball Egg
Galaxy Egg
Moon Wand thing
Star Wand
Flower Wand
_(btw why there isn't that blue wand here from NL. )_
Bloodshot Potion
Blue Flame
Yellow Tulip is also cute, when it's used according to color scheme.
And ofc the Red Balloon will be when it's distributed. 

Not in particular order.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 22, 2019)

My top five would probably be:

1. Heart Glow Wand
2. Star Glow Wand
3. Flower Glow Wand
4. Green Balloon
5. Blue Balloon

Those are the ones I can think of right now, but I'm sure I'll find more or even change that list as I discover more collectibles, but for now, that's a long ways to go.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

1. Timmy Christmas Doll
2. Kapp'n Christmas Doll
3. Jingle Christmas Doll
4. Heart Glow Wand
5. Star Glow Wand
6. Isabelle
7. Lucky
8. Leif
9. Coco
10. Red Balloon


----------



## cornimer (Dec 29, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> 1. Timmy Christmas Doll
> 2. Kapp'n Christmas Doll
> 3. Jingle Christmas Doll
> 4. Heart Glow Wand
> ...



I just saw your list and I'm so glad you won a heart wand <3

Anyways I came here to redo my list now that all the new collectibles are out!

1. Yoshi Egg
2. Rainbow feather (rip my hopes and dreams)
3. Flower glow wand
4. Aurora sky
5. Kaleidoclover
6. Strange doll
7. Party popper
8. Bloodshot potion
9. Red balloon
10. Jingle doll


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm redoing my list as well to include the new collectibles and because I forgot one.

1. Ancient Lantern
2. Ancient Scroll
3. Aurora Sky
4. Aurora Egg
5. Glam Feather
6. Purple Bat Potion
7. Cool Feather
8. Galaxy Egg
9. Zen Egg
10. Blue Mote of Flame

Honorable Mention:
- All of the villager/NPC collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2019)

Updated list:

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Galaxy Easter Egg

2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Disco Ball Easter Egg

3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strange Doll

4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dreamy Easter Egg

5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nightmare Easter Egg

6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aurora Sky

7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heart Glow Wand

8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Green Balloon

9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orange Balloon

10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dreamy Party Popper


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 29, 2019)

It'd be impossible for me to pick only 10, but I'm going to try!



















































Something like this? Oh, and my honorable mention would be:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2019)

Oblivia said:


>



Oblivia what is that lmao


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 29, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Oh, and my honorable mention would be:



SHARK!!! I want it!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Something like this? Oh, and my honorable mention would be:



That's a very interesting collectible. How much is it worth?


But anyways here's my list!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honorable Mentions: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you can see I love blue and purple collectibles. (But I still love other collectibles that aren't that color.)


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 29, 2019)

We need more "possibly living things" collectibles!!!
we have dolls, and now a snow bunny, but little else


----------



## Miharu (Dec 29, 2019)

This is actually really tough!! I have so many collectibles I love, it's hard to pick only 10, but here's the top 10 that appeared first in my head! (Going to add 2 more to equal the amount of a full line up that can be displayed) 

List isn't in any order! <3 









































Okay yeah, this was really hard ; v ; I'll like to honorably mention the wand set, Pokeballs set, my flea collectible that I named Bob, and my soon to be Bunny collectible, Bun Bun.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 29, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Oh, and my honorable mention would be:



Is that like.....Weird Shark?


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

Lol that's a nice shark! I might need to update my list and add the balloons


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah I gotta update mine to add the Aurora Sky. I also have a newfound love for the cherry collectible so I may add that too :3


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Oh, and my honorable mention would be:



Collectibles are friends not food


----------



## digimon (Jan 2, 2020)

this was kinda tough! there are a lot that i really like but had to leave them out (or i would have been over 10 lol) 

my top 10:



































honorable mentions:


----------



## will. (Jan 2, 2020)

yellow house
dreamy egg
strange doll
dreamy party popper
dark blue house
star wand
spring sakura
orange balloon
love ball
teal house
pink house


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)

will. said:


>



I really like this color scheme! It's very pretty!


----------



## will. (Jan 2, 2020)

Zura said:


> I really like this color scheme! It's very pretty!



i agree! the star wand definitely stands out but my 11th fav collectible is probably love ball or light-blue balloon, so either of those would fit perfectly!


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)

I'd personally really like to have something like this


----------



## will. (Jan 2, 2020)

Zura said:


> I'd personally really like to have something like this



i love that so much! the symmetry on the bottom row is so cool AND the 5 balloons are all so pretty next to each other! 5x5 lineups would be cool right then..


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 7, 2022)

don't mind me, just resurrecting an old thread. Hope that's alright

Excluding the special event collectibles (shooting star, pearl, crescent moon wand, etc.) and in no particular order:



 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 



That reminds me.. I gotta go buy me a mushroom and chocolate cake! Which I think I'm gonna do right now!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 7, 2022)

It was definitely tough to figure the last couple out, but here's my top 10 as of right now:

1. Red Star Fragment (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2. Shooting Star (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (will never win one, rip)
3. Orange Mote of Flame (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (will never get one, rip)
4. Dino Plush (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
5. Flick Halloweaster Egg (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
6. Bloodshot Potion (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
7. Ocean Pearl (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
8. Red Pikmin Egg (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
9. Lump of Coal (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
10. Red Feather (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2022)

I've answered this twice already (there was a newer version of this thread somewhere), but my tastes have changed a little so I may as well update my list.

1. Galaxy Easter Egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Celeste Chick Plush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  Disco Ball Easter Egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  Nightmare Easter Egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  Aurora Easter Egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.  Dreamy Easter Egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. Frost Easter Egg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. Heart Glow Wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.  Snowflake Glow Wand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. Star Fragments (I'm counting them as one)


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 7, 2022)

I really like the Moon Ball, Mom’s Plush, and Lobo. I also have a soft spot for the Weird Doll. I don’t have ten favorites.


----------



## digimon (Jan 7, 2022)

new year, new me, new-ish top ten


































honorable mentions:


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 7, 2022)

Not in any order! I forgot my old answer but I presume it’s more or less… the same? ish? I haven’t really coveted most of the newer collectibles so I dunno.
































Honorables:

















Glad I have majority of these collectibles, sans the star wand, aurora egg, loveball, and celeste. They’re all pipe dreams for now (esp. the star wand) but I may start an aurora egg hunt in sometime this year or next year.


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 7, 2022)

i only really have one true favorite; that being the snow bunny. for a top ten, i'd probably say something like:












 




 

 

 

 



fortunately, i have the first three, but other than the snow bunny, i'm not really die-hard for any of the others. mostly because they're either super difficult to get a hold of or ludicrously expensive, so i'd probably just hope they get rereleased for future events or never get them. it doesn't bother me. i'm not big in the collectible game lol. for that reason, you could replace any of the other nine with any of these, which are also collectibles i would like to own but aren't going out of my way to get and will probably never stand a chance of owning anyway lol. (well, maybe the pikachu egg if i ever stop being frugal.)



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

there's a bunch of others too, like the glow wands, the ice-cream swirls and the shooting star, which i'd never win lmao. the dino and bee plushies are also really cute. they'd probably round out my top five, but i also own those, and i wanted to focus mainly on collectibles i don't own.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 7, 2022)

Here are mine: 
1:  Popsicle 


2: Moon Jellyfish(set) 










3: Star Fragment(set) 














4: Fruit(set) 










5: Cake(set) 
6: Candy(set)
7: White Rose
8: Sheep Plush
9: Mom's Plush
10: Ruby
Honorable mentions:
Celeste Chick Plush 
Mint
White Lily
Oarfish(The head, body and tail combine)
Bee Plush
Clownfish Plush
Dino Plush
Ice Cream Swirl
Wallopoid 
Pumpkin Cupcake 
Pokeball


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 7, 2022)

its really hard to narrow down a top 10 so wanted to group a few

1. rainbows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












2. shooting star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. plushies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















4. star frags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 






5. potions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












6. oarfish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 






7. glow wands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















8. snow bunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. mori 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. black friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







forced myself to make a lineup with only 10 of them. i dont know if id say these are my top favorites though .-. idk. id prefer to shuffle with all of the collectibles above haha


----------



## King koopa (Jan 7, 2022)

Nothing special, but here are mine:
1. 


 rainbow feather (most likely will never get one unless I get a staff favorite which seems pretty unlikely)
2.

 purple star fragment and 

 wix candy 

3. 



 Red and green star fragment (grouping these together because I like the designs of both)

4.  Purple bat potion

5.

 cobweb egg

6.

 dark egg

7. 

 cool feather

8.

 leaf ticket egg

9.

 green balloon

10. 

 moonlight egg

Most of these were collectibles I already have, so yeah


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 7, 2022)

<----










weird doll then the rest in no particular order


----------



## Laudine (Jan 8, 2022)

Don't mind me, I just thought it'd be fun to try listing my personal top favorite collectibles I've made over the years 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Celeste Chick Plush
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frost Egg
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Cool + Glam Feathers (They're based off my bettas)
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sheep Plush
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shooting Star (Only because that dang animation took 10+ hours to do. No, that number is not an exaggeration)
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zombie Halloweaster Egg
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Snow Bunny
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eerie Star Potion
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rainbow Star Fragment
10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pumpkin Cupcake (Got a special place in my heart because it was my first design ever)
11. Special mention: [Redacted] Egg. Will most likely never see the light of the day but I still like it 


And here are top ten of the ones I didn't make, I can't have enough of them 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Special Snowflake (Can I please have 10 of them please and thank you)
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tetris Grid
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TBTWC 2021 Patch
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue Moon Jellyfish
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Magical Fireworks
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Star Glow Wand
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue Hybrid Rose
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue Mote of Flame
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pumpkin Pie
10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Invader


----------



## xara (Jan 8, 2022)

man, trying to choose only 10 favourites was a lot harder than i was expecting LOL. there are just so many amazing collectibles. 

*1.* crescent-moon wand 


*2.* celeste chick plush 


*3.* dino plush 


*4.* rainbow jellyfish 


*5.* bee plush 


*6.* aurora sky 


*7.* rainbow star frag 


*8.* aurora egg 


*9.* snow bunny 


*10.* kaleidoclover 



*h**onourable mentions**:* 



















 and several others!


----------



## Kattea (Jan 8, 2022)

1) 


2) 


3) 


4) 


5) 


6) 


7) 


8) 


9) 


10)


----------



## Merielle (Jan 8, 2022)

Ohh this is gonna be hard, there's so many good ones. ;v;

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Frost Egg
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shooting Star
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Special Snowflake
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swamp Potion
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aurora Sky
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yule Log
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rad Feather
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 March Birthstone (Aquamarine)
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aurora Egg
10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moon Ball

Also special mention to basically all the flowers, birthstones, and star fragments because they're _all_ pretty and I love them.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 8, 2022)

1. Tetris Grid is probably one I like the most simply because it is animated and, to me, is iconic to games. Pac-man is iconic too along with Galaga and Super Mario Bros which leads me into trying to acquire Invader, Pinky, and Goomba collectables if I ever do get lucky enough for a Tetris Grid Collectable.
2. Aurora Sky. It is pretty and like the Tetris Grid I probably won't get one.
3. I am going to have to go with Ice Cream Swirl and Popsicle. I really like them alot and remind me of summer. Luckily I finally have both. 
4. Timmy Doll and Celeste Plush. They look very cute and are iconic to me for Animal Crossing.
5. Wallopoid and Jingloid. I really like the gyroids and I happily have both and look forward to more created. The more created, the higher on the list gyroid collectables will reach.
6. Christmas collectables: Winter Mittens, Red Stocking, Lump of Coal. They have a very nice appearance and seem representative of winter. I happily have all three.
7. Bee Plush. I really like bees and sunflowers in general _(would love for a sunflower collectable to be a thing honestly...)  _This bee is cute and very summery.
8. Magical Fireworks. It is pretty, and animated.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 9, 2022)

I've answered this before, but with time and new collectible releases my answers have changed a bit. Some of these are hard to rank because I love them almost equally, but here's my best shot.

1. 

 Snowflake Glow Wand - I was one of the billion people who really wanted this to be a collectible a few years ago and I'm so happy it finally exists and I was able to get one. Once the newness wears off, it may drop from my top spot, but I'm sure it will be in my top 10 for a very long time.

2. 

 Aurora Sky - This collectible has such a unique and beautiful concept. Even though I didn't get my Snowflake Wand during that event, I'm forever grateful to the users who suggested this collectible.

3. 

 

 Glam Feather/Cool Feather - I love the feather collectibles and these two are my favorite of all of them. Finding out that they were based on @Laudine's betta fish makes me love them even more.

4. 

 White Star Fragment - I love all of the star fragments, but the white one just pops against the dark night-sky background and I love using it in the center of a row to anchor line-ups.

5. 

 Silver Moon Jellyfish - I am obsessed with underwater creatures, so of course I love our first underwater collectibles. The entire set is lovely but there's something about the silver jellyfish that sets it apart from the rest to me.

6. 

 Purple Bat Potion - The entire potion set is awesome and I would love to see more added in the future, but the original one is my favorite due to its color and the adorable little bat wings.

7. 

 Aurora Egg - At one point, this was one of my most coveted collectibles and I will always love it, but it has dropped a bit in my ranking just due to the lighter background not really working in a lot of my favorite line-ups now. As far as eggs go, this is still far and away my favorite egg, though, even with the addition of the Halloweaster Eggs that work better in more of my line-ups.

8. 

 Dusty Scroll - I'm pretty sure I'll never own one of these beauties, but I would love it if I could. It would go perfectly with the gothic author aesthetic that I love. Maybe add an ink bottle and quill as a new collectible to go with it?

9. 

 Blue Mote of Flame - Another collectible that I'll never be lucky enough to own, but I think it's gorgeous.

10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tetris Grid - Despite some of the other animated collectibles suiting my aesthetic a bit more, Tetris might be my favorite game of all time so I can't help but love the Tetris Grid collectible. Sadly, it's another one that I'll probably never own.


----------



## ellienoise (Jan 10, 2022)

I just realized the oarfish collectible exists and I'm dying inside. I literally never cared about collectibles until now. I really really want them now.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 10, 2022)

I've answered this elsewhere before but, I'll do it again anyway.

1.) 


2.) 


3.) 


4.) 


5.) 


6.) 


7.) 


8.) 

 (egg mother )
9.) 


10.)


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 10, 2022)

Phew this was hard to narrow down... One of my favourite colour combinations is yellow-green-pink, so I gravitate towards collectibles of that colour. I also really love the eggs, so here's my list:

My favourite egg group:


















And in no particular order:


























 (I love all the violets)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I've answered this elsewhere before but, I'll do it again anyway.
> 
> 1.) View attachment 425348
> 2.) View attachment 425349
> ...


We have very similar tastes lmao


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 10, 2022)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> We have very similar tastes lmao


It was actually you who made me starry-eyed for eggies after I joined. I remember the first time I saw all of your eggies, and my eyes just lit up and I thought, "THAT'S beautiful, I love those."  That's when I instantly fell head over heels for the Nightmare eggie!


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 10, 2022)

Shooting star






Crescent moon wand  






Aroura sky






Star glow wand






Purple star frag






Turquoise squid egg






Sheep plush






Pumpkin cupcake












Jack/Lucky/Coco


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 10, 2022)

I gave my top 10 somewhere else before but I'll do it again because it's fun and a perfect excuse to gush over my favorites 

1. 

 - it is just perfection 
2. 

 - such a simple yet richly beautiful design 
3. 

 - fond memories of being one of my first purchased collectibles at the Marketplace. That design really pops out in any lineup 
4. 

 - it is too damn adorable 
5. 

 - pink 
6. 

 - green 
7. 

 - another one with personal sentimental value for me as it was my very first event collectible I earned enough currency for 
8. 

 - it's BOO my favorite Mario enemy in EGG form what's not to love 
9. 

 - my favorite out of all the gradient feathers 
10. 

 - LoZ potion and green so instantly my fave 

Honorable mentions:

1. 

 - sweetly pink 
2. 

 - my favorite of all the flower collectibles 
3. 

 - cherry blossom is my everything 
4. 

 - I love me some Pokémon 
5. 

 - my fave bun bun


----------



## Miharu (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh boy - this was definitely a tough choice! I'd say my top 10 favorite (in no order) would be:







 Celeste Plush | She's so cute and I'm in love with all the plushies! Each Celeste and Sheep plush in my line up have their own names  






 Sheep Plush | Adorable floof balls






 The Bell Tree Fair 2020 Patch | My favorite fair since this fair released Celeste + Sheep Plushes






 Popsicle | I'd never not love my popsicle collectibles. Popsicles were the start of my collectibles addiction!






 Winter mittens | My winter mittens hold sentimental value. I have a full line-up of them from sweet members who sent me them during the year I was inactive. It really made me smile when I came back from being inactive to see these winter mittens gifted to me with sweet messages. 






 Heart Wand | Pink and cute <3






 Dreamy Poppers | I treasure my dreamy poppers! They match so well with popsicles and a few of them were gifts from sweet friends 






 Lucky | I used to have a cute Maltese named Lucky and Lucky from Animal Crossing always reminded me of him. Even though he's no longer with me, I always imagine him with me in game. 






 Magical Fireworks | I love matching my fireworks with my wands and star fragments! It's so gorgeous <3 






 Shooting Star | In love with the shooting star and super grateful I was able to win it as an event prize!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 11, 2022)

Laudine said:


> Shooting Star (Only because that dang animation took 10+ hours to do. No, that number is not an exaggeration)


Omg no wonder the animation was very crisp and good! Kudos to you for all the effort you’ve done for events and collectibles


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2022)

*01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



08. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



09. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Blink. (Jan 11, 2022)

I think with all the new collectibles out, mine is more or less the same from what I remember~

*#1 Spot of All-Time*



* Nightmare Easter Egg*

In no particular order because they're beautiful and these mean a lot to me in terms of it being my first dream lineup achieved. Minus Waluigi Egg because that was a purple filler kek



Spoiler: sentimental lineup



I haven't changed my user title in about a year and a half
nor do i post a lot lol










*Dreamy Easter Egg* |  My first Dreamy Egg was a gift from @Miharu and although I don't have the original message on it anymore, the collectible itself really was a dream come true. This was just the beginning of our friendship, too. Thx queen you da bess, stop eating at 2AM 



*Aurora Easter Egg* |  I believe this is the closest to 2nd place in collectibles for me in terms of looks. I adore the design and the colors of the Aurora Egg. I used to joke that if I couldn't get an Aurora Sky, then the Aurora Egg was the next best thing.



* Galaxy Easter Egg* | I coveted this. Heck I was expecting a super long search and this to be  the last egg (besides Golden) for me to obtain. Look at it, it's gorgeous 



*Disco Ball Easter Egg* | I'll never forget the day when I got pinged and iconic queen @mogyay graciously sold her Disco Ball egg to me. I forever have a screenshot of the message. Honestly, ya'll should be nice to her. She deserves 5 Star Wands and happiness for life.



*Pastel Disco Ball Easter Egg* |  I love the egg pairs. Can't have Disco Egg without Pastel Disco. They're best friends and you can't tear them apart 



*Frost Easter Egg* |  I honestly wanted the Frost Egg purely because I hoped it'd fit into a winter lineup. Then again, me, just using all eggs anyway for winter. 



*Zen Easter Egg* |  I just wanna say that nothing fits under a Spring Sakura than a Dreamy Egg or Zen. It's a very aesthetic egg. 



*Spring Sakura* |  You can't say no to this collectible. I forbid. It's cute, It's pink, it fits into egg lineups because of the same bg. It's the greatest filler ever created.

And then this magnificent wonder



*Shooting Star*


----------



## cornimer (Jan 11, 2022)

cornimer said:


> 1. Yoshi Egg
> 2. Rainbow feather (rip my hopes and dreams)
> 3. Flower glow wand
> 4. Kaleidoclover
> ...



It's been over 2 years so I'll update this:
1. Yoshi Egg
2. Red balloon
3. Green pinwheel
4. Flower glow wand
5. Rainbow feather
6. Aurora sky
7. Strange doll
8. Bloodshot potion
9. Kaleidoclover
10. Dino plush

I have all of them except rainbow feather!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 11, 2022)

Blink. said:


> I think with all the new collectibles out, mine is more or less the same from what I remember~
> 
> *#1 Spot of All-Time*
> 
> ...


Nightmare egg is top for lifeee!! One day, our goals for full nightmare egg lineups will come to fruition


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 11, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> its really hard to narrow down a top 10 so wanted to group a few
> 
> 1. rainbows
> 
> ...


okay i worked a lot harder to narrow down my favorites to just 10 because i felt like i failed the first time, and most everyone else seems able to narrow theirs down so i wanted to try again xD i tried my best to rank them, but im not 100% on the order







































fun impossible lineup with them

































throwing my other favorites into a spoiler because i dont want to leave them out  there are a lot more collectibles i really like but i guess it would defeat the purpose of the thread to include all of them .-. 


Spoiler


----------



## Verecund (Jan 12, 2022)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aurora Sky: This is forever my number one because I was one of the three users who suggested it! It turned out so beautifully and I love how colourful it is!
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kaleidoclover: Super pretty and the rainbow background is gorgeous!
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Star Glow Wand: As stunning as it is unattainable!
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dino Plush: It's so cute!
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rad Feather: I think it's really pretty with a nice colour scheme, and it was the first event collectible I ever purchased!
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snow Bunny: It's so cute!
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aurora Egg: For some reason I never noticed the actual aurora in this egg until like a year or so later, but ever since I did I've really liked it! It'd go great with the aurora sky.
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prismatic Egg: I love colourful stuff. :P
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red Turnip: I had to buy a watering can every day to take care of this little guy, and I miss the red turnips and the trade sequence from WW.
10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red Balloon: Tossup between this and Mom's Plush, but I think this edges the plush out slightly because it represents the culmination of all the effort I put into that event.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 14, 2022)

1.) Edit: Valentine's Day Rose. Whatever this is called. I saw it looking at the full list of collectibles. Yes, I know it disappears after the event 
2.) Mother's Day Carnation
3.) Pink Rose
4.) Pink Cosmos
5.) Pink Tulip
6.) Pink Lily
7.) Father's Day Carnation
8.) Black Hybrid Rose
9.) Blue Hybrid Rose
10.) Pink House
I also really like the red flowers minus the pansy


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 14, 2022)

iiyyja said:


> 1.) Whatever this is called. I saw it looking at the full list of collectibles. Yes, I know it disappears after the event
> View attachment 425822
> 2.) Mother's Day Carnation
> 3.) Pink House
> ...


That's the Valentine's Day Rose! They stay in your inventory, however, you're unable to use them until they're activated again each year.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 14, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> That's the Valentine's Day Rose! They stay in your inventory, however, you're unable to use them until they're activated again each year.


 Thanks. Are they visible for the full month or just on Valentine's Day?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 14, 2022)

iiyyja said:


> Thanks. Are they visible for the full month or just on Valentine's Day?


I think it's a couple weeks or so, but the staff will make an announcement about them as they become available.


----------

